
Desktop Linux suckage: where's our Steve Jobs? - ajbatac
http://elliotth.blogspot.com/2008/09/desktop-linux-suckage-wheres-our-steve.html
======
czcar
Shuttleworth wants to (I believe) step up to the plate. Not sure if he has the
megalomaniac streak

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah... So I think this article might be a bit out of date.

Original posting about Shuttleworth:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=301738>

------
andylei
Steve Jobs is getting paid millions by Apple. "Our" Steve Jobs is probably
somewhere getting paid.

------
shutter
Couldn't agree more.

------
known
Why is that always a Developer (instead of a Program Manager)responds to my
Usability issues on Linux Forums?

